# Question about weight



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I was wondering at what age, typically, do Budgies attain their full adult weight? 

I realize there are variations of "type" even within the English type, where weight can greatly vary.... but though I believe Mink to be full blooded English, she's the 'pet quality' type of English. 

What is the average adult weight of this type? She was 45 grams at the store a couple weeks after weaning. She lost quite a bit of weight after coming home to new surroundings. She is now eating well, and back up to about 40 grams, and has been 'holding' at 40 for several days. I'd like to beef her up a bit, but I know she's still young (11 weeks).


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Julie, 40-45g is about average for an EB and they can weigh as much as 55g. When you say you want to 'beef' her up, do you feel like she doesn't look big enough for an EB? English Budgies are genetically much bigger in height and girth than pet budgies and of course we'd all like our birds to grow into their full potential like we do for our kids. Millets do promote size increase for growing birds but of course you want to use that in moderation. But Millets are also fattening and can have the same effect on birds as excess carbs on people. Since she is only 11 weeks old, I wouldn't be too concerned about her weight at this time. As long as she is placed on a healthy diet and under the best loving care, I'm sure she'll achieve optimal growth the way nature intended her to be.


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

Mine are around 40-45 last I checked. One of them might be closing in on 50.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thanks both of you . That gives me an idea at least. I'm glad to hear 40 grams isn't as bad as I thought. I seem to remember them saying she was 48 grams at one time? Then she weaned and got smaller... then came home and got smaller yet! 

Nick, she does feel like she can use a little more breast muscle. She got awfully skinny there the first week when she was hardly eating. She's not as bad as she was thankfully, but still could stand to fill out some more.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Queston*

Many of our English reach 60 grams just before they are weaned. Most reach final adult weight By 2 years. Breeding pairs bulk up just before they raise their chicks. During the first 2 years weight varies a lot as the budgie body elongates to the best shape for flight. We have had a few to weigh as high as 80 grams and look fine as they have the larger frame to hold this much weight comfortably. After age two you will notice the subtle change to full adult in their stance and expression in the eyes. the lanky teenager becomes an adult and the structure has finished the fine points of Budgie growth and they know it!! The newer mutations tend to be smaller as it takes a while to breed up to and become established to the level of the normal blue/green standard. Dec and Rec pied are examples of this process. Our dutch frosted, Jack Frost made the jump, but his offspring are not as large. However, by breeding back to a rec pied or Dec hen the frosting showed up much earlier in the offspring than at 8 months with Jack. This is the constant trade off of size vs a selected characteristic being a firm part of the mutation.

:budge: Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

So interesting Jo Ann! Thanks for that info . 

I'm surprised it takes 2 years! my mid sized parrots took a year or two to fill out to full weight, but since budgies grow up so quickly it surprises me it takes them that long. I see what you're saying though... like they have the look of maturity about them. I'm just curious and waiting impatiently if Mink will end up being much different in color than she is now.

Wow... 80 grams must be like the first EB I had ever seen, when I thought they were all that huge in person lol.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Question*

The big English are often not able to fly very well. It is pushing evolution limit a bit I think. Since I am no longer traveling and showing it gives me freedom to follow what I personally like and less following a standard that I do not agree with. so I am totally pleased with pretty healthy babies with lots of personality and less about size but rather balance. Winning awards is gratifying but competition and greed can take the fun out of the process. The birds do not always like the show box either. My olive spangle was a real Ham and liked to show off. I proved to myself that I could put winning birds on the bench, and raise pretty happy birds. But now being old lets enjoy my little sweeties.
Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good news today... I actually didn't weigh Mink yesterday before posting this, I just assumed she was still 40 grams since she was the same pretty much all week. Evidently, in the past few days she's gained some! She was 45 grams tonight... AND I blew her breast feathers aside and saw that her muscle has come back !

It's such a bummer that she was weaned onto veggies, but now she is boycotting. I've tried cutting them up in different ways, mixing with a little seed or pellets, but all she does is pick it out while pushing the veggies aside. Today I was a little mean. No mixed in seed or pellets, just straight tiny cut veggies with a little probiotic powder on it. Nope. Mink (and of course Twigs) wanted nothing to do with it.. so they starved all day (they did have breakfast before the veggies though), and got Harrison's for dinner tonight. Man, I am hoping that sprouts will be looked at as 'food'!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Julie,

Mink is doing wonderfully well now -- excellent news regarding her weight and muscle mass.

It just takes time and patience when it comes to vegetables (just like with children) so don't give up. 

Mink and Twigs are lucky to have a Mom who loves them and wants them to be as healthy as possible.

Here's a little gift for you from Mink and Twigs

​*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Ohh Deb, thank you!!! That is sooo cute of my little girl and little boy  and so very sweet of you.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I just weighed Mink, and she is 43 grams today. When my parrots fluctuate several grams it's not a big deal, but with the budgies I hate to see too much loss since they're so tiny. How much fluctuation do you normally see in a budgie?


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Question*

I try to weigh first in AM before breakfast. That should represent the lowest weight of the day. You may want to experiment and make a chart of the weight variation 2-3 times a day. It could suggest a flow of the eating pattern for your bird. a couple of grams up/down could be a reflection of time of day or what the bird likes to eat best. A budgie needs to eat 20% of weight to maintain every day. so a forty gram bird would need to eat 8 grams or 1/5th or .2 x 4o = 8 grams of total body weight from day to day. A recovering bird can easily gain 8 to 10 grams if they suddenly become hungry or reverse if very sick. Try mixing veggies with egg food or corn bread or whole wheat bread crumbs. plus a few seeds like anise seed which have wonderful odor that budgies love. Change up the size from a sprig of leaves to tiny pieces. The bird just to needs to feel like it is a chronic part of safe environment. Our birds Follow our flight leader who usually checks out new things. Watch as they look from a distance and gradually get closer over a period of time. I used to love to smell coffee brewing but the taste was BLAH! Until I continued to taste it over time until the taste became familiar so now I drink warm milk with coffee in it. Still can not handle the dark bitter fancy stuff that my spouse loves. So budgies are responding like a kid with vegetables. I was a difficult test for my parents and veggies. We just have forgotten our childhood behavior.

Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------

